# Pflueger Templar



## WR00

Anyone know much about the Pflueger Templar bait caster? I got one the other day as a gift, trying to get back into using a bait caster (ugh). Any pro's/con's I should know about them?

Thanks


----------



## leeabu

My book shows this as a collectable 1935 vintage Saltwater level wind reel. If this seems like the reel you have, it is not the reel I would recommend learning on and question why you would even use it.


----------



## WR00

leeabu said:


> My book shows this as a collectable 1935 vintage Saltwater level wind reel. If this seems like the reel you have, it is not the reel I would recommend learning on and question why you would even use it.


It is defiantly a newer reel. I googled that reel you spoke of as well. But can't find anything on mine.


----------



## WR00

Pictures attached


----------



## thelatrobe33

It looks very similar to the Criteria & Purist, which are Pflueger's low end baitcasters. I have a Purist, and for a cheaper reel I have found no problems. Mine tends to get a little noisy after a while, so just make sure you keep it lubed with some hot sauce and you'll be fine. Also, to start with you should set the brakes alternating every other one on. I find setting them like that works best. If you need more info on the reel let me know...


----------



## WR00

thelatrobe33 said:


> It looks very similar to the Criteria & Purist, which are Pflueger's low end baitcasters. I have a Purist, and for a cheaper reel I have found no problems. Mine tends to get a little noisy after a while, so just make sure you keep it lubed with some hot sauce and you'll be fine. Also, to start with you should set the brakes alternating every other one on. I find setting them like that works best. If you need more info on the reel let me know...


That is currently how I have them set. I found I run into less problems with backlash with only 2 set vs 4 - 6, seemed odd, but different strokes for different people. 

I usually keep up with high maintenance on all my reels.


----------



## airdrop

place I've found these was been wal-mart ,after pining over one for sometime I went to pfluegers web site and then called them to find out = they no longer make them but wal-mart must have bought tons of them ,so are they on there way out or what. They are a sweet reel non the less an seem as good as my Abu Garica Orra sx.


----------



## Lewzer

WROO, I'm just curious as to what lake you caught an 18" crappie in this year.
PM me if you like. I'm not looking for a new lake to fish. I'll stick with West Branch and Mosquito. Just curious. 18" crappie is a BIG fish. Better than a 50lb flattie in my opinion.

Thanks


----------

